# Need help with finding right wire harness



## Gasman788 (Feb 13, 2021)

Hi everyone, I’m new to to plow world and need some help finding the right wiring harness for my Jeep Cherokee xj sport. I have a older western plow ,the only numbet I see is 56270 on pump and it’s a 9 pin on one plug and a 2 pin on other plug. Jeep has no wiring at all for plow , don’t want to buy the wrong stuff any help would be appreciated...


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Pictures would help.


From what I understand the 9 pin is controls. Lights have to be wired separately. 
The 2 prong is battery POS and negative. 
Truck side harness would come from western,not jeep.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

9 pin is lights and control. You would be best off wiring the plow lights to a toggle switch. Let us know if that’s the route you want to take and yes pics would be good


----------



## Gasman788 (Feb 13, 2021)

Western1 said:


> 9 pin is lights and control. You would be best off wiring the plow lights to a toggle switch. Let us know if that's the route you want to take and yes pics would be good


I could wire the lights separately, trying to figure out how to post pics


----------



## Gasman788 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Gasman788 (Feb 13, 2021)

I do believe its a relay style iso module


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Gasman788 said:


> I do believe its a relay style iso module


The wiring you have is? The plow?


----------



## Gasman788 (Feb 13, 2021)

Western1 said:


> The wiring you have is? The plow?


I don't have any of the wiring on Jeep , it's a older western plow with 56270 number on pump


----------



## Lockman75 (Nov 21, 2020)

If this is of any help.......I'm about to start my Lights on my XJ. I read about it here once ( Western 1 ? ) , & am going to tap into the fog lights


----------



## Gasman788 (Feb 13, 2021)

Lockman75 said:


> If this is of any help.......I'm about to start my Lights on my XJ. I read about it here once ( Western 1 ? ) , & am going to tap into the fog lights


Thanks for the info . I think I'll run the lights to battery with inline fuse and to dash with toggle switch


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Get yourself a wiring diagram for a Uni, they are very simple, you can tap and run the running and T/S lights into the harness, and get a three pole three throw switch for the head lamps and you are done, cost 15 bucks.


----------



## Gasman788 (Feb 13, 2021)

Randall Ave said:


> Get yourself a wiring diagram for a Uni, they are very simple, you can tap and run the running and T/S lights into the harness, and get a three pole three throw switch for the head lamps and you are done, cost 15 bucks.


Thanks, I'm really wondering about the wire harness for plow and controller


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

I can send you one if want


----------



## Gasman788 (Feb 13, 2021)

Western1 said:


> I can send you one if want


Send me 9 pin wire harness ? Lol or wire diagram


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

I have the truckside wiring new or used. Diagrams available on western website. If you can’t find it let us know


----------



## Gasman788 (Feb 13, 2021)

Thanks for responding. I can’t find it, if you have the right 9 pin wiring harness for the plow I got. lay it on me .... lol


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

New or used?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

http://library.westernplows.com/westernplows/pdffiles/22373.07_110108_for_web.pdf


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Western1 said:


> New or used?


Delivery available?


----------



## Gasman788 (Feb 13, 2021)

Western1 said:


> New or used?


could You give me prices on both ??


----------



## Gasman788 (Feb 13, 2021)

Gasman788 said:


> could You give me prices on both ??


Hopefully you know which wiring harness I need to make my plow work because I don't. just need harness for Jeep to power plow and controller


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Randall Ave said:


> Delivery available?


Pigeon carrier or you. I heard you travel to pick up!


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Gasman788 said:


> Hopefully you know which wiring harness I need to make my plow work because I don't. just need harness for Jeep to power plow and controller


What year jeep and type of headlight?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Western1 said:


> Pigeon carrier or you. I heard you travel to pick up!


I take the wife and the mutt on the part finder road trips.


----------



## Gasman788 (Feb 13, 2021)

Western1 said:


> What year jeep and type of headlight?


It's a 1994 Jeep Cherokee xj sport and head lights are H4


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

http://library.westernplows.com/westernplows/pdffiles/13641_042693.pdf


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

This should be you correct? Harness kit 61545.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Opps Cherokee


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

http://library.westernplows.com/westernplows/pdffiles/13637_011193.pdf


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

You would be the same 61545 harness kit other one is for the LF/UF bulb


----------



## Gasman788 (Feb 13, 2021)

Western1 said:


> You would be the same 61545 harness kit other one is for the LF/UF bulb


Looks about right but I don't see the row of 5-6 relays ie.(iso module). Are they there and I just don't see them ?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Your plow is 9 pin. That is relay style wiring. No isolation module. Isolation module is all newer style wiring.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Yours would have 2 relays one for high and one for low beam.


----------



## Lockman75 (Nov 21, 2020)

Lockman75 said:


> If this is of any help.......I'm about to start my Lights on my XJ. I read about it here once ( Western 1 ? ) , & am going to tap into the fog lights


All Done....... Just noticed my Brandy new passenger fog light is out ? Funny , that's where I tapped in for the plow lights ?????


----------

